
The World’s Worst Industrial Disaster Is Still Unfolding - jessaustin
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/the-worlds-worst-industrial-disaster-is-still-unfolding/560726/?single_page=true
======
ryanmercer
I'd argue the invention, and widespread adoption, of plastics is the world's
worst industrial disaster given how they contaminate the environment and are
effectively forever with the exception of the ones that mealworms and waxworms
can digest into safe compounds.

This one ranks up there though.

